# Signals Toast



## Andyd513 (22 Feb 2005)

Anyone know it and willing to type it out?

I'm interested, and impatient for the next night at the mess lol. So if someone doesnt mind sending it to me I know parts are lewd, so PM will do.

Thank you in advance if you do.


----------



## sigpig (22 Feb 2005)

Ok, I'm guessing this is what you mean. And I'll try to get this past the thought police... 

*(Toast deleted by Moderator)*

I believe some of the female pers modified a couple of the lines but you'd have to ask one of them for the exact changes.



*Mod Edit* - as noted by the original poster, some parts are not fit for general consumption on a site with a diverse audience. Send it to him by PM. - M. O'Leary


----------



## big bad john (22 Feb 2005)

Please have some respect for the other people who visit this Forum.  Thank you


----------



## sigpig (22 Feb 2005)

Here I was thinking I was being facetious with my thought police comment....

I *&$ out half the letters in the inappropriate words. You can't even do that? 

I can't believe the reaction and that this was deleted. I really can't.

So much for my attempts at humour.

PM on the way....


----------



## Michael Dorosh (22 Feb 2005)

sigpig said:
			
		

> Here I was thinking I was being facetious with my thought police comment....
> 
> I *&$ out half the letters in the inappropriate words. You can't even do that?
> 
> ...



Yes, so much for your attempts at humour.  This is a site frequented by cadets, children, family members, females, and members of the media.  If you want to exchange juvenile humour, feel free to use email or PMs.  The edited words weren't entirely the problem, and you know it.


----------

